# how to do a system link on mw3



## dierrenicholson

What to do


----------



## Redeye3323

Hey mate,

What console?

-Redeye


----------



## dierrenicholson

Xbox 360 arcade


----------



## dierrenicholson

And do it have to be the same Xbox 360


----------



## dierrenicholson

*how to do a system link on left dead two*

How to do


----------



## McNinja

You need a crossover cable. A crossover cable has the first couple of wires swtiched with the last two and can be done with a regular RJ 45 cable and a crimper. If you're not sure the best thing would be to buy a crossover cable.

This should do the trick, its 25 feet long so its long enough if you're in the same room.
For only $2.33 each when QTY 50+ purchased - 25FT 24AWG Cat5e 350MHz Crossover Ethernet Bare Copper Network Cable - Gray | Cat5e Crossover Cables

I don't think you will need to set static IP's. Everything should be automatic from the get go.


----------



## McNinja

Crossover cable. Problem solved.


----------

